# Schlauchboot gesucht



## ashtray (1. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich nun einige Zeit nach GFK-Booten gesucht habe, bin ich nun auf Schlauchboote gewechselt. Das kommt vor allem daher, dass ich keinen Trailer habe (und auch keinen Stellplatz für einen Trailer).

Nun habe ich schon einige Tage hier im Forum gesucht und mich auch bei Ebay durchgesehen ... Und bin mir sehr unsicher, welches Boot zum Angeln gut geeignet ist.

Ich Angle auf Binnengewässern (Seen) und möchte zu 2. aufs Boot können. Das Boot soll stabil im Wasser liegen und einem ein sicheres Gefühl geben  Achja, es soll die Möglichkeit bestehen das Boot in der Zukunft mal mit einem E-Außenborder zu betreiben!

Bein Budget liegt bei ca. 300€, daher wird es wohl auf ein gebrauchtes Boot hinauslaufen. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, welche Boote zum Angeln taugen?

Ich habe schon seit einigen Tagen noch ein Angebot auf Ebay im blick:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...tDomain_77&hash=item48470d1d21#ht_9811wt_1175

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Danke für eure Hilfe,

Gruß

Patrik


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Da hast du Glück. Ich bin nämlich auch Schlauchboot-Neuling und habe für mich und meinen Vater genau dieses Schlauchboot erworben. Ich wollte auch nicht mehr ausgeben. Wir sind jetzt genau 2 Mal mit dem Boot unterwegs gewesen. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis des Bootes stimmt auf jeden Fall. Über den Verschleiß kann ich dir allerdings erst wenige Angaben machen. Bisher ist am Boot selbst alles heile geblieben. Kleiner sollte das Boot für 2 Personen mit Angelzeug allerdings nicht sein. Wir fahren das Boot mit einem 55lb Min Kota Endura Elektromotor. Für kleinere bis mittelgroße Seen passt diese Kombination sehr gut. Mit der Lage des Bootes im Wasser habe ich an beiden Tagen durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Durch den Aluminiumboden kann man sogar zu zweit im Boot stehen, ohne dass es große Gleichgewichtsprobleme gibt. An beiden Angeltagen war jedoch auch nicht viel Wind. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es auf kleineren Binnenseen(nicht die Müritz) auch bei leichtem Wellengang keine Probleme gibt. Wie du schon sagtest. Man hat mit dem Boot ein sicheres Gefühl. Und das sage ich als Neuling. Das Boot ist zum Teil leider etwas unhandlich im Transport. Es wiegt zusammen wohl nur 55kg. Das kommt uns aber jedes Mal deutlich schwerer vor. Besonders wer es im nassen Zustand hinten tragen muss, der kann durchaus schonmal zwischendurch absetzen müssen. Wir schnallen das Boot zur Zeit immer auf den Dachgepäckträger. Das klappt mit etwas Übung ganz gut. Einen Trailer haben wir nämlich auch nicht. Trotzdem bauen wir das Boot nicht erst am Wasser auf. Das wäre uns zu umständlich. Es ist auch nicht zu empfehlen. Da hätte ich vor dem Angeln echt keine Lust drauf. Einen negativen Punkt gibt es noch zu erwähnen. Und das ist die Luftpumpe. Das Ventil an der Luftpumpe ist uns bereits abgebrochen. Wir haben es notdürftig repariert. Das Ding ist nämlich sehr billig und man sollte sich da eine bessere kaufen(machen wir auch demnächst). Elektropumpen braucht man für das Boot aber nicht. Das schafft man(n) auch so locker. Trotzdem fällt mein Fazit positiv aus. Als Einsteigermodell ist dieses Schlauchboot mehr als nur brauchbar. Und mit dem Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## EICHERSEE-BARSCH (1. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Kauf dir einfach eins für 20€ im Spielzeugladen und wenn ein Haken reinkommt und es kaputt ist schmeißt du es einfach weg und kaufst ein Neues
^^


----------



## spin89 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*



EICHERSEE-BARSCH schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach eins für 20€ im Spielzeugladen und wenn ein Haken reinkommt und es kaputt ist schmeißt du es einfach weg und kaufst ein Neues
> ^^



Super Post für den Einstieg ins Forum #q

Zum Schlauchboot, wenn du zu zweit fischen möchtest würde ich mich auch mindesten für ein Boot von 3,2m entscheiden, und da kann es mit ein bisschen Tackle schon ganz schön eng drin werden.
Ein Budget von 300Euro für ein vernünftige Schlauchboot, kann schon sehr schwierig werden, am besten bis zum Winter warten und dann nach nem gebrauchtes "Markenboot" schauen.... da sollten die Priese im Vergleich zu jetzt schon um einiges gesunken sein.

Gruß Lasse


----------



## EICHERSEE-BARSCH (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Wieso nicht ? EINE Box und eine Rute pro Person und dann kanns rausgehen !! ich hatte auch ein Schlauchboot 3,90 lang und es war  perfekt !!

Gruß EICHERSEE-BARSCH


----------



## spin89 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*



EICHERSEE-BARSCH schrieb:


> Wieso nicht ? EINE Box und eine Rute pro Person und dann kanns rausgehen !! ich hatte auch ein Schlauchboot 3,90 lang und es war  perfekt !!
> 
> Gruß EICHERSEE-BARSCH



Er möchte nen Bokt was sicjer im Wasser liegt und tut ein 20€ Gummi Badeboot sicher nicht ;-)
kannst ja mal versuchen dich darin hinzustellen.
Zudem bezweifle ich, das du an do einem Boot wie von ihm gewünscht nen E-Motor vernünftig anzubringen...

gruss lasse


----------



## teddy- (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück. Ich bin nämlich auch Schlauchboot-Neuling und habe für mich und meinen Vater genau dieses Schlauchboot erworben. Ich wollte auch nicht mehr ausgeben. Wir sind jetzt genau 2 Mal mit dem Boot unterwegs gewesen. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis des Bootes stimmt auf jeden Fall. Über den Verschleiß kann ich dir allerdings erst wenige Angaben machen. Bisher ist am Boot selbst alles heile geblieben. Kleiner sollte das Boot für 2 Personen mit Angelzeug allerdings nicht sein. Wir fahren das Boot mit einem 55lb Min Kota Endura Elektromotor. Für kleinere bis mittelgroße Seen passt diese Kombination sehr gut. Mit der Lage des Bootes im Wasser habe ich an beiden Tagen durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Durch den Aluminiumboden kann man sogar zu zweit im Boot stehen, ohne dass es große Gleichgewichtsprobleme gibt. An beiden Angeltagen war jedoch auch nicht viel Wind. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es auf kleineren Binnenseen(nicht die Müritz) auch bei leichtem Wellengang keine Probleme gibt. Wie du schon sagtest. Man hat mit dem Boot ein sicheres Gefühl. Und das sage ich als Neuling. Das Boot ist zum Teil leider etwas unhandlich im Transport. Es wiegt zusammen wohl nur 55kg. Das kommt uns aber jedes Mal deutlich schwerer vor. Besonders wer es im nassen Zustand hinten tragen muss, der kann durchaus schonmal zwischendurch absetzen müssen. Wir schnallen das Boot zur Zeit immer auf den Dachgepäckträger. Das klappt mit etwas Übung ganz gut. Einen Trailer haben wir nämlich auch nicht. Trotzdem bauen wir das Boot nicht erst am Wasser auf. Das wäre uns zu umständlich. Es ist auch nicht zu empfehlen. Da hätte ich vor dem Angeln echt keine Lust drauf. Einen negativen Punkt gibt es noch zu erwähnen. Und das ist die Luftpumpe. Das Ventil an der Luftpumpe ist uns bereits abgebrochen. Wir haben es notdürftig repariert. Das Ding ist nämlich sehr billig und man sollte sich da eine bessere kaufen(machen wir auch demnächst). Elektropumpen braucht man für das Boot aber nicht. Das schafft man(n) auch so locker. Trotzdem fällt mein Fazit positiv aus. Als Einsteigermodell ist dieses Schlauchboot mehr als nur brauchbar. Und mit dem Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.





genau das hab ich auch überlegt mir zu kaufen hast du es auch bei dem ebayhändler gekauft von dem link vom te 


ich glaub das gibs bei ebay eh nur von zwei händlern aber nur bei dem vom te kann man bieten 

gruß stephan


----------



## lifeofmyown (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Das Angebot aus ebay würde ich mir schnell aus dem Kopf schlagen. Das Teil hat keine CE Nummer. Das heisst, dass man es nicht angemeldet bekommt (muss man auf fast allen Binnengewässern, wenn man mit Verbrennungsmotor fährt).
Ich würde mir eher ein gebrauchtes Qualitätsboot kaufen. Habe ich damals auch gemacht.


----------



## EICHERSEE-BARSCH (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*



ashtray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nachdem ich nun einige Zeit nach GFK-Booten gesucht habe, bin ich nun auf Schlauchboote gewechselt. Das kommt vor allem daher, dass ich keinen Trailer habe (und auch keinen Stellplatz für einen Trailer).
> 
> ...



unser Angelverein verkauft ein gfk Boot falls du interesse hast und in der Nähe von Worms wohnst... |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## teddy- (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

@lifeofmyown

woher weißt du das das boot keine ce nummer hat?


----------



## lifeofmyown (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*



teddy- schrieb:


> @lifeofmyown
> 
> woher weißt du das das boot keine ce nummer hat?



Dann frag mal beim Verkäufer nach...  Das Thema wurde auch in anderen Foren schon behandelt.


----------



## teddy- (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

werd ich mal machen 

betrifft das den alle motoren oder sind führerscheifreie motoren davon ausgeschlossen

hab noch nie ein boot angemeldet deshalb hab ich grad keine ahnung |kopfkrat

gruß


----------



## Hecht69 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

was häst du da von http://www.google.de/products/catal...lient=firefox-a&channel=np&q=Intex+Mariner+4&


----------



## lifeofmyown (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*



teddy- schrieb:


> werd ich mal machen
> 
> betrifft das den alle motoren oder sind führerscheifreie motoren davon ausgeschlossen
> 
> ...



Die Pflicht zur Registrierung gilt für alle Boote ab einer Motorleistung von 2,21KW (3 PS). Gibt aber auch die ein oder andere Ausnahme: auf Ost- und Nordee beispielsweise braucht dein Boot kein Kennzeichen/Registrierung. Kannste aber alles im Inet nachlesen.


----------



## ashtray (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Okok da das Boot keine CE-Zulassung hat taugt es für mich wirklich nicht. Die brauche ich auf alle Fälle.

Naja ich möchte mich auch erstmal umsehen. Vllt bekomme ich im Winter tatsächlich ein gebrauchtes ...

Welche Boote könntet ihr hier empfehlen?

Gruß

Patrik


----------



## thebigangler (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Hallo ashtray
n
ich habe selber mit ein kleines schlauchboot angefangen
und bin jetzt bei ein großes schlauchboot gelandet ich würde dir ein Zodiac,Suzuma oder Brig emfehlen gute schlauchboote


Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Also ich habe das Boot zwar auch noch nicht zugelassen, aber wegen der CE-Nummer muss man bei dem Händler wohl persönlich nachfragen und sie sich zuschicken lassen. Das hat jedenfalls ein anderer Käufer gesagt.

Nachtrag: Ich habe eben nochmal wegen der CE Sache geguckt und herausgefunden, dass man das Boot natürlich auch angemeldet bekommt. Die CE wird nur leider nicht mitgeliefert. Ich habe folgende Worte aus einem anderen Forum. 

Zitatanfang:

Hallo zusammen,  

da ich in den letzten Wochen einige PN' s wegen der  Konformitätserklärung für Jago-Schlauchis erhalten habe, hier noch  einmal eine kurze Anleitung, wie ihr an eure CE kommt:
Schreibt eine E-Mail an Jago. in diese Mail gehören unbedingt die  Serial-No. eures Bootes (Metallplakette an der Außenseite des  Heckspiegels) und die Typbezeichnung - dann solltet ihr die CE innerhalb  weniger Tage per Mail bekommen.

Zitatende


----------



## ashtray (3. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Hm um die Sache mit der CE-Kennzeichung mal abzukürzen:

Sollte das Boot keine CE-Kennzeichung aufweisen können, darf es innerhalb der EU nicht verkauft werden.

Da hatte ich vorhin nicht dran  gedacht .... #q

Daher sollte man vom Hersteller doch eine Konformitätserklärung erhalten. Zumindest auf Anfrage! ....

Danke für die Tipps euch allen ... jetzt geht es an die Recherche!


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*



EICHERSEE-BARSCH schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach eins für 20€ im Spielzeugladen und wenn ein Haken reinkommt und es kaputt ist schmeißt du es einfach weg und kaufst ein Neues
> ^^



gar kein schlechter Einwand. Ich schaue mich gerade auch nach Booten um und bei Schlauchbooten habe ich etwas bedenken... ein Schlauchboot zum ANGELN |kopfkrat 

Da liegt doch viel spitziges Zeugs rum.


----------



## ulf (5. September 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Hallo

Das Budget von 300 Euro halte ich für zu wenig. Für ein gebrauchtes "Marken-Chinesen-Boot" werden so ca. 500 Euro aufgerufen, für die Marken a'la Zodiac geht fast nix unter 800 bis 1000 Euro, gebraucht wohlgemerkt. Älter als 5 Jahre würde ich keins kaufen. Man will ja selber auch noch ein paar Jahre seine Freude dran haben. Mein Schlauchi (Marken Chinese) ist ein 3,6m Norisboat Blueline (mittlerweile gibt's das als 3,8m) http://www.bootezentrum.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=37.

Mit dem war ich schon auf Seen, Kanal und Penestrom unterwegs. Für zwei Mann und Angelkram hat das gut Platz, viel kleiner sollte es aber nicht sein. Zu dritt könnte noch gehen, hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Einen festen Boden sollte das Boot schon haben. Ist zwar schwerer als ein Hochdruckboden, aber man steht doch um einiges besser.

Für das Zubehör (Anker, Seile, Rettungsmittel) sind schnell auch nochmal 100 bis 200 Euro fort. 

Ach ja, auf den vielen Seen ist auch schon mit E-Motor eine kostenpflichtige Zulassung notwendig. Das sollte man evtl. bei der Entscheidung Anschaffung/Mieten noch mit berücksichtigen

Gruß Ulf


----------



## ashtray (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen soweit!

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen hiermit gemacht?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot..._77&hash=item4605481372&_uhb=1#ht_9843wt_1175

Bin sehr viel am schauen im Moment ... aber das Boot aus dem Link ist mal sehr günstig ...


----------



## ulf (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Hallo

Erfahrungen habe ich damit keine. Auf den Bildern schaut das so aus, als ob der Bug überhaupt nicht hoch gezogen ist. Das wäre für mich schon das KO. Da reichen schon kleine Wellen, die es auch zu Hauf auf Binnenseen gibt , und es spritzt alles vorn drüber.
Bei einem Neuen Boot würde ich nicht unter 1000 Euro in der Größe ansetzen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

Ich würde mich nach einem guten Gebrauchten umsehen, gerade in Bootsforen gibts da immer wieder sehr gute Angebote.


----------



## Shortay (12. November 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot gesucht*

http://www.amazon.de/VIA-NOVA-Schlauchboot-Navigator-II/dp/B0039O29LW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352743837&sr=8-1

was haltet ihr von dem ?
spiele zurzeit auch mit dem gedanken für kommendes jahr was kleines günstiges zu kaufen, für urlaubsangelfahrten 5-6 mal im Jahr übers wochenende sollte doch sowas reichen?


----------

